# Staring While I Sleep?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what does she do when you wake up and look at her? maybe she was staring at you "willing" you to awaken? i'm serious. my dog is generally pretty "respectful," having been taught not to jump on me or anyone else, so one way he communicates is to come and stare at me (though probably not while i'm asleep) to get me to feed him or give him a treat. of course, other dogs will use their paws or nose and touch their owners directly.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My pup Ruby does the same thing. I will wake up and look over at her in the mornings and there she is just sitting in her crate and staring at me! It was so funny in the beginning but I'm used to it now since it's a daily thing. Most of the time when my body wakes me up it's her morning time (7 am) anyway, so I know if she's up and staring it won't be long before she's yelping to get let out to go potty and eat breakfast.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I get this if I am late awakening - Poppy knows she has to wait for me to open my eyes and say good morning, but there are no rules against silently willing me to wake up and get on with the day!


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

PatK, when I do wake up and she clearly sees I am awake she runs to my bedroom door so I can let her outside.

It is funny and almost scary because she comes very close to my face. I think that's what wakes me up..lol


fjm, Dory climbs on me if I sleep in late. lol!! 
Kfabulous6, Dory does the same thing!!! Once she wakes up in the morning it doesn't take her long and she's at the door growling.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd sometimes wake up to Beau's nose about a half inch away from my nose and his tail doing the slow wag till I talked to him then he'd get the zoomies. Hysterical.

Rick


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Love her name.

I dont think mine stare at me but Edison will put his paw on my lips immediately after I wake up while Charlie would position his whole body on my neck as if he is a scarf. It can get annoying when I tried to stretch after waking up. I dont know why they do this but they come with these I guess.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly does it too, but the minute I move, the stare becomes a soft nudge to my face, and if I open my eyes all bets are off and I better get up! But if I say "NO" and roll over, she gives me another few minutes then loses patience with me and goes to the door and starts slamming her bell!


----------



## Newdle (Jan 12, 2014)

I was training a border collie pup and was crate training her in my bedroom... everytime I woke up she would very patiently be sitting there staring at me. She was the most polite puppy I have ever trained. I was so sad to see her go! If I slept in and she was desperate to go potty, she would give a very tiny whimper every few minutes. I hope my poodle is as lovely and respectful!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz usually wakes me with a nose poke (her nose, not mine), but I get the poodle stare at intervals during the day, when she wants something.

Because of the chemical spill in Charleston, my son's family spent Friday night with us. (We're among the lucky few who have safe water right now.) Apparently my DIL, who's within a few days of delivering their third child, woke up with Jazz's face an inch or two from hers, big white teeth shining in the dark as Jazz "grinned" at her. My son said DIL shrieked, waking him, and causing him to review the proper procedure for delivering a baby. :biggrin1:


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

That is so funny and sort of weird too. Sammy is so polite that he won't wake me until I get out of bed (he sleeps in his crate in the bedroom). But sometimes when we are watching TV and night and he is in his little basket I will look down at him and he is staring at me, as if to say I love you so much. haha They are priceless.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

dogs are supposedly the masters of body language. yours may be checking out what you're thinking or planning next. good think they don't speak, as they could tell everyone so much more about us that we know ourselves!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Jazz usually wakes me with a nose poke (her nose, not mine), but I get the poodle stare at intervals during the day, when she wants something.
> 
> Because of the chemical spill in Charleston, my son's family spent Friday night with us. (We're among the lucky few who have safe water right now.) Apparently my DIL, who's within a few days of delivering their third child, woke up with Jazz's face an inch or two from hers, big white teeth shining in the dark as Jazz "grinned" at her. My son said DIL shrieked, waking him, and causing him to review the proper procedure for delivering a baby. :biggrin1:


judyd, just wanted to say a word of sympathy for those in wva. supposedly bread is the staff of life, but imo clean drinking water is life itself. it really bothers me thinking about people having to look upon the water from their own pipes as dangerous. hoping for the best outcome on this issue. glad you and yours have safe water.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lately Teaka has been waking us up with the most delicate little kiss on the lips - it would be adorable if she did not have such bad timing - sometimes in the middle of the night lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

patk, thanks for the kind thoughts. This isn't the place to discuss governmental, industrial, and utility company failings, but I do wonder who thought it would be a good ides to allow chemical storage tanks (which haven't been inspected for 20 YEARS) on the bank of a river 1.5 miles above the water intake for 300,000 people.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh you mean it isn't normal to wake up having a poodle and three cats staring at you? I thought that was how everyone starts their day....


----------

